# Geared up



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's a picture of the 3910 ready to do battle!

Last year I never put the plow on, just used the loaders

This year I parked the loader for the 3910 and put the plow on.

I have the loader on the 5610-2 for backup & piling.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like you are ready to do battle Dave!

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Nice paint job on the 5610 loader.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Bought the tractor & loader from Burkholder Brothers, Lebanon, PA, in the spring of 2012. They like to throw paint at most of what they sell! Loader is a Farmhand Model 22, (formerly Dunham Lehr).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm out plowing the 15" of snow we just got tonight in my small Kubota.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I'm out plowing the 15" of snow we just got tonight in my small Kubota.


That's gotta be miserable....


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I'm out plowing the 15" of snow we just got tonight in my small Kubota.


Oh the joys of having so little snow. If you have nothing else to do come over to my place and start digging bales out of the snow bank for me.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

We have had a few inches .. I can do with out 15 for sure . The way the wind was blowing today 15 would have been really bad .


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well JD, we had a Kubota here (at our home in New Boston) also, but it went to our oldest son when his grand mother passed! The 5610-2 replaced it 

At my brother's farm, in Hollis, where we also own property, and where we hay, I have my 5610 with plow and rear blade.

My brother has a 5000 with loader, and that takes care of the snow there!  :lol:

Last picture is the 'Bota 3410 and equipment loaded for delivery to our son.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You're more of a man than me. I can't do open station plowing in our weather. It's ZERO here and wind chills are -20. I was out to 4AM plowing last night. I do 2 private lanes and about 15 driveways.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

:huh: Just gotta have Carharts!  :lol:


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> :huh: Just gotta have Carharts!  :lol:


I do! I have to shovel a couple sidewalks, too. 
Nothing like insulated cover-alls.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

:huh: Insulated Coveralls?  Up heah we calls dem Snowmobile Suits!   :lol:


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not going above freezing here for at least 10 days.
Open letter to AL GORE:
Can we get some GLOBAL WARMING PLEASE!?!?!?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> You're more of a man than me. I can't do open station plowing in our weather. It's ZERO here and wind chills are -20. I was out to 4AM plowing last night. I do 2 private lanes and about 15 driveways.


That's how we plowed the drives here at the farm for as long as I can remember, windchill be damned, had to make sure the milk truck could get up the drive in the AM.

Bought a plow truck a few years ago, almost makes plowing snow enjoyable when you have heat and a radio.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I do! I have to shovel a couple sidewalks, too.
> Nothing like insulated cover-alls.


 I know of a couple of guys that keep light weight 2 stroke snow blowers in the back of their plow trucks just for that.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya just gotta think warm thoughts!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

We didn't get any of that snow! Just 15 below this AM, with wind chills down to -40


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> I know of a couple of guys that keep light weight 2 stroke snow blowers in the back of their plow trucks just for that.


that is a good idea. I need to find a way to carry one of those on my tractor. Have plow on front and salter on back, so really no room left.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

We got about 3 flakes last night. But saturday was supposed to be 1-3 and we got 8. Here's a couple from last winter. I run chains on the tractor now after we've had some ice problems this year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dill said:


> We got about 3 flakes last night. But saturday was supposed to be 1-3 and we got 8. Here's a couple from last winter. I run chains on the tractor now after we've had some ice problems this year.


That's depressing.  I would be very unhappy to have to deal with that stuff for months. That S is a very bad word in this part of the country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> that is a good idea. I need to find a way to carry one of those on my tractor. Have plow on front and salter on back, so really no room left.


Could build a rack on the back of the salter. I seen a septic truck once with a rack built on the front that had a mini walk behind excavator sitting on it. When theirs a will a way can always be found.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> That's depressing.  I would be very unhappy to have to deal with that stuff for months. That S is a very bad word in this part of the country.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That used to be normal for us, start pushing snow in December and hope you didn't run our of places to shove it by March.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Flake arranging equipment removed, and heat processing equipment back on! 

Old picture! Loader's not on! 

Got some heat processed this afternoon!

3910 starts better than 5610-2 in the cold! :huh: 3910 wants to be plugged in when it's below 15*F, 5610-2 wants to be plugged in when it's below 30*F.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

But the seasons help us up here. Sugaring is coming up next, and that segways right into manure spreading than balelage, and dry hay.

Its funny how you learn the personality of each tractor and what you have to do to it depending on what the temp is. My MF 271 is the best in the cold, she's set to about 20 degrees without being plugged in. My 5500 Deere is good to 30, the old MF 265 is wicked cold blooded and needs ether or a plug at anything less than 45. The oldest is the gas IH 606 which fires up no problem til 10 degs, but then the hydraulics freeze up. The funny thing is you always have to choke it even in the summer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The DT 466 will pop off at zero in my hay truck. The JD 401 is good down to about 15, the cat in the semi has started at zero. Have a Super 88 that if it's below 60 get the ether out. If the hay truck or the tandem grain truck with the 3208 won't start, you have no business being outside. The best starting diesel on the farm is the Polaris, preheat and it pops right off like its 80 out.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sheepdog I like the 'Bota but I'd put me a curved back extension on that joystick, looks like a strain to reach. Lookin' good, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

For the life of me....I just don't see how y'all deal with it, hilly to boot....it's suppose to be in the teens again tonite here, warming trend not until next week about Wednesday.....brrrrr


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Not gonna be above freezing here tomorrow, most of the day should be upper 20's. Way to cold for my likings but have 5 loads to deliver. Folks can't just wait a day or two for the warm weather.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I never minded the controls on the 'Bota, but the controls on the 5610-2, on the other hand, need to be moved back about 15"!

When I get a round tuit and some hose stretchers, I'll fix that!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My Kubota started when it was only 2 degrees out yesterday. I was impressed. It sat outside all night. Started with glow plugs and a weak battery. 
Funny that someone mentioned hydraulics failing at about 0 degrees. I noticed my loader wouldn't raise quickly when I was out plowing. I skinned a few patches of lawn because of this.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't know the Kubota had glow plugs. My 5500 has a diode heater but it doesn't do much.

The best starting diesels on the place are my Jetta TDIs mine is an 04 with 205K and as long as its above 0 you can almost just twist the key incredible glow plugs.

The MF271, I have to idle for 5-10 mins first thing, the bucket will go up and down but the steering won't budge, with the drop out of the back of the barn, you want to be able to steer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dill said:


> I didn't know the Kubota had glow plugs. My 5500 has a diode heater but it doesn't do much.
> The best starting diesels on the place are my Jetta TDIs mine is an 04 with 205K and as long as its above 0 you can almost just twist the key incredible glow plugs.
> The MF271, I have to idle for 5-10 mins first thing, the bucket will go up and down but the steering won't budge, with the drop out of the back of the barn, you want to be able to steer.


Have a 02 and 06 tdi, ditto for them, although I haven't tested it in that cold of temps.....but they ain't got a problem cranking anytime here. f350 powerstroke......better plug her up below freezing


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dill said:


> I didn't know the Kubota had glow plugs. My 5500 has a diode heater but it doesn't do much.
> The best starting diesels on the place are my Jetta TDIs mine is an 04 with 205K and as long as its above 0 you can almost just twist the key incredible glow plugs.
> The MF271, I have to idle for 5-10 mins first thing, the bucket will go up and down but the steering won't budge, with the drop out of the back of the barn, you want to be able to steer.


Yeah both of mine have glow plugs, barely ever need them though.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

We had the 'Bota 3410 for 10 years, and only had to plug it in a couple of times! I think that the battery was getting weak at those times! We never used ether in it either!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol I like when you guys down south talk about cold. We are finally getting a bit of warm now but nov. and dec were very cold. After we have a cold snap some of the temps your talking about are a warm spell. Yup need to plug tractor in have a lighter weight motor oil. Winter fuel. Can even get winter hydrulic oil. Everything get cold, stiff and slow. Fun times....fun times


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hog987 said:


> Lol I like when you guys down south talk about cold. We are finally getting a bit of warm now but nov. and dec were very cold. After we have a cold snap some of the temps your talking about are a warm spell. Yup need to plug tractor in have a lighter weight motor oil. Winter fuel. Can even get winter hydrulic oil. Everything get cold, stiff and slow. Fun times....fun times


Kinda like the same kinda fun as the "good ole days eh"


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good thing Iam not old enough to remember them good ole days.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here in the South, the good old days were BACT.....before air conditioning in tractors. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup! I hear ya on the BACT! :huh:

All 3 of my tractors are open station!  :lol:

Once in a great while I think a cab would be nice, but mostly not!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, in the BACT days, not only did we sweat profusely, but he we hacked, coughed, sneezed and spit every 3 minutes baling hay. Timothy always affected me the worse for some reason. And when working dry soil with the wind blowing(downwind side), we looked like the devil....especially when clearing the nasal passages. Yes, I don't care to revisit the good old days.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yep, in the BACT days, not only did we sweat profusely, but he we hacked, coughed, sneezed and spit every 3 minutes baling hay. Timothy always affected me the worse for some reason. And when working dry soil with the wind blowing(downwind side), we looked like the devil....especially when clearing the nasal passages. Yes, I don't care to revisit the good old days.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nor do I ..... It's a love/hate relationship for sure.....thankfully, my parents and grandparents endured....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got fired up again yesterday and put the blade back on again. Another big miss, maybe 3" of snow again. By the way, I plow snow with a T-shirt cause the heater is awesome!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

My open station has awesome ac in the winter. Great heat only in summer.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup! I'm right there with you!  I plow in my t-shirt also!  It's under my sweat shirt and Carhart Arctic Parka!  :lol:


----------

